# Female Hydrocele Repair (Canal of Nuck)



## kenkie79 (May 1, 2014)

I checked in this forum for the answer to my question and saw that someone had asked this same question in 2007 with no answer so I decided to try again.  Here is my question:

My doctor repaired a hydrocele in a female.  SHE decided to code the claim and, of course, it denied stating that 55040 is a male code (which is true).  I am trying to find a code for excision of a hydrocele of the canal of Nuck.  I cannot find it ANYWHERE. Please help.


----------



## hcg (Oct 7, 2014)

kenkie79 said:


> I checked in this forum for the answer to my question and saw that someone had asked this same question in 2007 with no answer so I decided to try again.  Here is my question:
> 
> My doctor repaired a hydrocele in a female.  SHE decided to code the claim and, of course, it denied stating that 55040 is a male code (which is true).  I am trying to find a code for excision of a hydrocele of the canal of Nuck.  I cannot find it ANYWHERE. Please help.





I wonder if you had a reply to your question. I also have the same problem with using CPT 55040 and it got denied since that code is a male code. Please let me know if you found out anything.

Thank you.


----------



## annievof (Dec 22, 2017)

*Abdominal Cyst Excision*

My doctor repaired a hydrocele in a female.  SHE decided to code the claim and, of course, it denied stating that 55040 is a male code (which is true).  I am trying to find a code for excision of a hydrocele of the canal of Nuck.  I cannot find it ANYWHERE. Please help.[/QUOTE]


I have used 49203, with N94.89.  Good luck!


----------

